# ESP LTD H 1001 or MH 350NT.



## LacesOutTyler (Dec 26, 2010)

After a brief time with my Ibanez RGA121, I've decided I'm going back to ESP/LTD with one of these two guitars.

I'm a really big fan of the H-1000 as well; the other guitarist in my band plays one, however in order to not have the same blue axe as him I'd need to go used which was my original plan, however I'm having a difficult time finding one used. 

My real question however is what are the differences between LTD Deluxe and LTD Standards? Looks like the deluxe series has better hardware... and that's it. Am I missing something?


----------



## PyramidSmasher (Dec 26, 2010)

I play a 401QMNT, it's exactly like the 350 but in purple quilted top. Please look for that, it's SOOO cool! Otheriwse, I prefer the 350.


----------



## AzzMan (Dec 26, 2010)

I want to stay the LTD Standards are all Indonesian and the Deluxe are Korean. Some of the low end Standards (EC-50 etc) are Chinese, too, I believe. I'm 99% sure of that, and that's sure enough for me to just save the cash and go for the Deluxes.


----------



## toiletstand (Dec 26, 2010)

personally i'd go for the h1001


----------



## geofreesun (Dec 26, 2010)

what's wrong with the ibanez rga121 though?


----------



## TheSixthWheel (Dec 26, 2010)

You're going from a Japanese Ibanez Prestige RGA121 to a Korean Deluxe LTD or maybe even an Indo Standard LTD?? That's unexpected.
That RGA must have been one hell of a lemon if you're looking to replace it with such a low end LTD. In my experience the korean deluxes don't come close to the prestige RGAs, let alone the LTD standards like the 350 and the LTD standard series is lesser quality than the overall fit & finish of the 1000 series. Hence the numbering codes from the bottom of the line '50' and '100' to '350', compared to '1000'.

The MN-350NT is a relatively new model, but the same guitar has existed for a while already in the form of the MH-250NT. The only difference the 350 has over its predecessor is changing from the woeful EMG HZ's to EMGs (81/85).

There MIGHT be a few deluxes out there which I'd buy before a played out Prestige Ibanez RGA121, but not many. If you're judging LTDs on face value, the Deluxes don't look that different from the standard series LTDs. But honestly, they're a world apart when it comes to the finer points of what people look for in a guitar. Wood choices & craftsmanship, fretwork, hardware, weight...all of these things are totally different between the Deluxes and Standards. You know when you hold a brand new guitar in your hands for the first time and although it looks mint, when you play it there's a couple of weird fret ends or even frets themselves...I've found this holds true with the lower standard LTDs, even the Deluxes to some extent. I've never found anything like that with any prestige Ibanez, let alone the RGA121s.

I currently own an Deluxe MH-1000 FR in white, a Deluxe H-1001 in purple, and recently sold an older H-1000 because of a relatively beneficial cash offer. They're both great guitars, especially for the money. But they shit all over the 50s, 100s, 250s, 350s and 600s I've seen, played and owned. 

If you still have the RGA, I'd advise you get a professional setup on it if you haven't already, even a fret level/recrown if you have to. They're amazingly versatile guitars, and very moddable. For the same kinda price (used) as a new Deluxe, you've got a guitar which in my mind is vastly superior.


----------



## stuz719 (Dec 26, 2010)

I looked (briefly) at the MH something-or-other, but just couldn't fathom why ESP had decided to have the battery compartment for the EMG pickups be screw-fastening rather than a clip-shut.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Dec 26, 2010)

The 1000 series will without a doubt be a better guitar, hence the numbering system. LTD 1000 series are exceptional quality guitars, albeit not as good as they used to be. Before ESP started putting cheaper hardware on their LTD guitars, the 1000 series guitars were flawless IMO.


----------



## DVRP (Dec 26, 2010)

Ive got an older H-1000 with the cock stock and I LOVE IT. Try for the 1001 or whatever; Jumping from a 121 for a 350


----------



## LacesOutTyler (Dec 27, 2010)

Haha I alright I get it! Yeah 1000>350. 

I gotta tell you guys, I'm in a horribly confusing love/hate relationship with my RGA121. I traded my EC-1000 for it, which I loved dearly, but GAS hit my like a ton of bricks for the RGA. Like I said in the op, I love the Mh-1000 a lot, all the LTD Deluxe's I've played (in the past, not too familiar with the 2010 models) have been really solid guitars.

But thing with the RGA: Saddles do not adjust back far enough to be correctly intonated for basically anything lower than Drop C. So hey, I filed down the main base piece of the bridge to allow for the saddle to adjust further back and I've got it just barely to do okay in Drop B- by the way, I'm playing with Daddario Baritone "lights" which are 62-13s. The guitar has been setup professionally and we both kinda looked at each other like "well shit" when we discovered that design flaw. 

I'm really disappointed with that aspect of the guitar, since everyone sings its praises and "zomg it was made in Japan by Jay-kraft"... It's really the principle that bothers me. 

It's possible that this one is a lemon, but either way, I miss my LTD and know that I'll be happier with another... As per everyone's suggestion, I'll take my mind off the 350 and be on the lookout for either the mh-1000 or the h-1001.

If anyone has one they feel like trading for my guitar, feel free to hit up my inbox... Just keep it out of this thread please


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Dec 27, 2010)

1001.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Dec 27, 2010)

Man up and get a real ESP. You could probably find a used Horizon for under $1k. 

Save up. Buy once. Be happy.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Dec 27, 2010)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Man up and get a real ESP. You could probably find a used Horizon for under $1k.
> 
> Save up. Buy once. Be happy.



I did that and got a dud 

I advocate the 1000 series over real ESPs as I think they are better value for money


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Dec 27, 2010)

Scar Symmetry said:


> I did that and got a dud
> 
> I advocate the 1000 series over real ESPs as I think they are better value for money



Every ESP I've played has been head and shoulders above even the LTD 1000 series as far as quality of build, fretwork, and if the sound is any indication, than the materials as well. 

While you may face a little diminishing returns when it comes to price, you just can't put a price on having a high quality instrument. Getting held up over a few hundred dollars (which is the majority price difference here in the US between new LTD-1000s and minty used ESPs) is just silly. 

There will always be duds, no matter the brand or quality tier. How many dud ESPs have you really owned?


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Dec 27, 2010)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Every ESP I've played has been head and shoulders above even the LTD 1000 series as far as quality of build, fretwork, and if the sound is any indication, than the materials as well.
> 
> While you may face a little diminishing returns when it comes to price, you just can't put a price on having a high quality instrument. Getting held up over a few hundred dollars (which is the majority price difference here in the US between new LTD-1000s and minty used ESPs) is just silly.
> 
> There will always be duds, no matter the brand or quality tier. How many dud ESPs have you really owned?



I've owned one dud Horizon FR-II, played one Horizon DBSB NT that was a dud AND a custom shop M-II that wasn't much better than the other two. Needless to say I'm more than convinced that MH-1000/EC-1000 are the way forward.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Dec 27, 2010)

What do you mean by dud exactly? Did they just sound like shit or where their serious, non-environment caused build issues?


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Dec 27, 2010)

MaxOfMetal said:


> What do you mean by dud exactly? Did they just sound like shit or where their serious, non-environment caused build issues?



It's hard to tell, but the necks were very slow and the tone was desirable to say the least. I think both Horizons were 2003/2004 models so it's possible that previous owners didn't treat them very well but I find that unlikely seeing as the guy who owned my ex guitar before me now writes music for the BBC


----------



## TheSixthWheel (Dec 27, 2010)

Scar Symmetry said:


> it's possible that previous owners didn't treat them very well but I find that unlikely seeing as the guy who owned my ex guitar before me now writes music for the BBC



Fame or prominent position of employment mean nothing when it comes to people looking after shit. Need we post that YJM vid where he's just dropping vintage strats back in the pile?

Dave, play some brand spankin' new ESPs which are fresh outta the box. I just can't see how you'd prefer the couple of hundred bucks saving and steer towards the Deluxes over the ESPs.


----------

